# School color hair ties



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

My dd loves the hair ties that have the ribbons hanging off of them sometimes they have extras like beads and such. They look easy to make but i like to have instructions on how to make them just be sure and maybe get ideas on different kinds i could make her. Would buy some for her but at $3 to $5 a pop i could not afford it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

I take a large hair tie-a really thick one in a school color. Then I use pinking shears and cut strips of coordinating fabric. I usually go 2 inches by 8 inches, depending on how frilly you want it. I then fold the stip in half and loop it on to the hair tie. Fill the whole hair tie with colored strips, alternating colors. You can easily put beads on the ends.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

If my directions are bad (and I know they are!) how about getting on youtube and searching for "How to make spirit hair ties" or something like that?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Tonya said:


> I take a large hair tie-a really thick one in a school color. Then I use pinking shears and cut strips of coordinating fabric. I usually go 2 inches by 8 inches, depending on how frilly you want it. I then fold the stip in half and loop it on to the hair tie. Fill the whole hair tie with colored strips, alternating colors. You can easily put beads on the ends.


Could you also throw some thin ribbon in too and put beads on those? Just a thought.


----------

